# help! my filter stopped working



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

I cross posted this in Equipment since it's an emergency and I have no idea what to do!

Here's what happened. I don't know what sort of filter I have because I got it second hand and it is unmarked, but it takes penguin b cartidges I think. It's a small hob filter for my 10g new yet cycled tank.

I turned off the filter to do a large cleaning/water change (about 50%) and when I was done I filled up the filter and plugged it in. A sound came out but it isn't sucking up any water.

Do you have any advice on how to get it working? Will my fish survive until tomorrow if I need to get a new filter? They are behaving normally at the moment (it's a small bioload-- just 4 neon tetras, I was about to get more tomorrow). If I do need to buy a new filter, what about the bacterial colony?


I hope that's not too many questions...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

did you prime the filter


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Do you have an airstone?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Pull thee lift tube and manually spin the impeller with a pencil or something similar. It may take off an keep running.


----------



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi! thanks for your replies. As far as I understand, priming the filter means putting some water in it, and yes, I filled it right up before I turned it on.

Unfortunately I don't have an airstone, but I have been using a cup to take tank water and pour it back into the tank to create some aeration here and there. I thought they might be ok oxygenwise until tomorrow since I just did such a large water change, but I can do another in the morning.

BillD, I'm not quite sure how to do that. I see the lift tube and I see that it goes up and down but I'm not sure where to go from there. Could you describe it in greater detail?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Unplugged the filter from power source, remove filter from tank, take filter to an area that you can wash using water from the tank, remove water that is in filter, remove lift tube by pulling up and out of filter, check lift tube to make sure it is free of debris, if plugged run some water thru it from the tap will be okay here. If all water is out of filter, you can test filter by quickly plugging and unplugging filter into electrical outlet, if it makes a loud sound then impellar is turning. Take filter back to tank set-up and fill with water from tank plug filter in and see if water in filter is being stirred up by impellar, if so replace lift tube back into filter, if water is motionless take a pencil ( the eraser end) and push it gently into the impellar and give the pencil a slight spin the impellar should start and water will stir, now return the lift tube into the filter and it should be okay. Good luck


----------



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, I tried the pencil trick and it worked! Thank you so much for all the help : )


----------

